# 2015 living composer of the year



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Just to clarify things a bit. Please name ONE living composer who you think is the best around right now. I'll keep track of the responses and post them from time to time!


----------



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

Pierluigi Billone










No one else has the mastery of the subtle expressivity of extended techniques in a chamber ensemble.

All right Mr. "nobody will ever be as good as Beethoven" here's ONE composer I think is probably the best alive right now. This is the best of the best.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

One solid vote in! No penalty for the needless insult.


----------



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

No insult intended man, sorry I did come across as a bit combative. I really do try to be as polite as possible, even though I can't perfectly achieve this.

I do disagree with an opinion you've often provided: that nobody will ever be as good as Beethoven. But... anyway, no insult intended. Apologies.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Well, in fact...nobody will ever be as good as Beethoven. There. I've said it! So shoot me.

However, Beethoven was pretty dead last time I checked, so he's not very relevant to this thread.

What we really need is some more opinions to accompany your own, which I will be checking out!


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

So...we're not doing the other thing?

I still think Gubaidulina is a good choice, though she's not quite my favorite living composer.

Okay: Saariaho, then.


----------



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

Well, then I thank you Ken for giving Billone a chance.

I have always been fond of modern _Italian_ composers: Dallapiccola, Berio, and Nono are great, but dead. Sciarrino, Gervasoni, and Fedele are alive though. But I think Billone's the best.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

So far:

Billone - 1
Saariaho -1


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

Well, picking a best one is too hard so I've gone with a guy I don't think gets his dues and who I'm enjoying greatly at the moment. Tristan Murail, come on down!

A leading spectralist, Murail has a substantive and growing body of beautiful work for various forces, a range of expressive abilities and I think his music is unashamedly modern without being either too easy or difficult to listen to. Highly involving with deep appeal:

Le Lac for ensemble - achingly pretty:





Territoire de l'Oubli - a massive, entrancing early spectral work for solo piano:





The biggie - Les Sept Paroles for orchestra, chorus and electronics - an immersive experience:





And for fun his solo electric guitar piece Vampyr (really rocks) 





But you can dive in just about anywhere


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Billone - 1
Murail - 1
Saariaho -1


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Dreadfully difficult to pin-point one! But that's life, ain't it! 

After pondering for at least a life altering 30 seconds I nominate Georg Friedrich Haas (yet again)

Limited approximations is a contemporary classic!





I really like the Concerto Grosso No. 1 (for alphorns and orchestra) from last year, very fun music!





/ptr


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Gubaidulina for me.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2015)

Gyorgy Kurtag.

Who's Beethoven?


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Esa-Pekka Salonen, for me. I think he keeps getting better and better (though my favorite work by him is the solo piano work Dichotomie, from 2000)--every time I hear about a new composition by him I can't rest until I've heard it!

Recent pieces that I'm currently listening to include "Homunculus" for string quartet, "Lachen verlernt" for solo violin, and "Dona nobis pacem" for a cappella chorus.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

*Alma Deutscher*, at such a young age, already has UNICEF behind her, or rather doing good work for charity and music in general.


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

SeptimalTritone said:


> Well, then I thank you Ken for giving Billone a chance.
> 
> I have always been fond of modern _Italian_ composers: Dallapiccola, Berio, and Nono are great, but dead. Sciarrino, Gervasoni, and Fedele are alive though. But I think Billone's the best.


Nice you mentioned Billone, one of the most interesting and still underplayed composers of his generation. In Italy he is almost unknown - not a surprise, considering the poor conditions of contemporary music performances here .

I'd nominate Salvatore Sciarrino instead. Among the living composers is the one I consider most, a sort of Grande Maestro for the contemporary Italian composers. Still very active today.


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

ArtMusic said:


> *Alma Deutscher*, at such a young age, already has UNICEF behind her, or rather doing good work for charity and music in general.


Would you be prepared to guide us on this voyage of discovery, Art? Supervise the listening groups and explain to us all the unique nuances? Show the creative development through her early, middle and late periods? Provide a clear overview of the discography with recommended albums of each work?


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2015)

I'm surprised there's not more criticism of the whole premise.

One? I can name dozens* of living composers, all of them fine, all of them worth listening to.

One? One hundred, maybe.

As for the thing you called an "insult," I have a quibble with you modifying that the way you did. 

I thought the adjective was unnecessary at best and a distraction at worst.

Anyway, carry on, if you must. 

"Billone - 1
Murail - 1
Saariaho -1"

Seriously? Nominating? And then, I suppose, there will be the voting?

Well, you'll excuse me if I back away slowly, not making eye contact, and go listen to some

Ablinger
Andre
Ascione
Avram
Azguime
Barrett
Bauckholt
Becker
Bédard
Behrens
Berger
Bokanowski
Boyd
Brümmer
Calon
Copeland
Dhomont
Dimuzio
Dockstader
Drumm
Dumitrescu
Eckert
Eötvös
eRikm
Estrada
Ferreyra
Fort
Galindo
Gibello
Gobeil
Goebbels
Groult
Harrison
Hauser
Helvacioğlu
Hodgkinson
Horváth
Jeck
Justel
Kasem
Kelemen
Knaack
Kotra
Kutavičius
Lachenmann
Laporte
Leimgruber
López
Lucier
Mandolini
Marchetti, L.
Marchetti, W.
Marco
Mattin
Maximin
Meirino
Menche
Merzbow
Moore
Mouri
Mulvey
Mumma
Nelson
Neumann
Noetinger
Nørgård
Normandeau
Null
Oehring
Oliveros
Otondo
Parkins
Parlane
Prévost
Quellet
Radigue
Reibel
Renou
Ruzicka
Sachiko M
Samartzis
Schumacher
Senn
Sharp
Shields
Smalley
Stansbie
Steen-Andersen
Theriault
Tétreault
Tone
Tremblay
Tutschku
Truax
Vande Gorne
Verrando
Vitiello
Warburton
Weise
Yau
Yoshihide
Young
Zanési
Zapf
Z'ev
Zielińska
Zubel

*Apparently, it's nine dozens.


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

This thread is already informed my week's listening! Support every composer mentioned here to date as a goodie - what next! More names please. Fantastic work Ken - sure to be something for everyone here

Art - what happened to the other C21 composer you were keen on? Jack Greenberg? Still into it?


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

some guy said:


> I'm surprised there's not more criticism of the whole premise.
> 
> One? I can name dozens* of living composers, all of them fine, all of them worth listening to.
> 
> ...


Almost a fair point Some, but I'm tempted to play along - if people give a composer and a coupla links then we're all the wiser. If Ken wants to make a definitive list then BFD, as Marge Simpson once said


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2015)

Marge Simpson said "BFD" once?

I did not know that. Episode #, please!!:lol:


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

GioCar said:


> Nice you mentioned Billone, one of the most interesting and still underplayed composers of his generation. In Italy he is almost unknown - not a surprise, considering the poor conditions of contemporary music performances here .
> 
> I'd nominate Salvatore Sciarrino instead. Among the living composers is the one I consider most, a sort of Grande Maestro for the contemporary Italian composers. Still very active today.


This will be my choice, too. A personal choice of my favorite living composer, I mean. I frankly confess I have no useful insights about who is "the best".


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

http://it.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=name+dropping


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

norman bates said:


> http://it.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=name+dropping


I'd like to think we can all just leave this here without response as as classy statement about norm and move on. This promises to be a good thread and let's not let it be derailed!


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

some guy said:


> Marge Simpson said "BFD" once?
> 
> I did not know that. Episode #, please!!:lol:


Can't help you with the number but def happened!


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

dgee said:


> I'd like to think we can all just leave this here without response as as classy statement about norm and move on. This promises to be a good thread and let's not let it be derailed!


yes, I agree, this could be a good thread without the usual namedropping.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

And this would be my favorite piece from my favorite living composer, his opera "Luci mie traditrici" (it could be translated by something like "My Treacherous Eyes", but in a recent staging in Wales, the English title was changed to "The Killing Flower").

The opera was written in 1998, using an ensemble of 22 musicians and four soloist voices, Sciarrino is keen here on his usual traits of using the silence, producing fascinating timbres from each instrument, new relations between the different sound groups in the ensemble, a quite peculiar (but very dramatic) style of singing...

The story is about a noble of the 16th century, Carlo Gesualdo, prince of Venosa and also a composer, that surprised his wife in bed with another man, and killed both lovers. Based on this real story, Giacinto Andrea Cicognini published in the 17th century, _Il tradimento per l'onore_, used by Sciarrino to wrote the libretto of his opera.

*Plot*

First Act: The Duke and Duchess of Malaspina are walking in his garden, admiring some beautiful roses. One thorn draws blood from the Duchess' hand and the Duke faints. When he recovers, husband and wife swore eternal love to each other, while a servant, a secret admirer of the Duchess, watch them while hiding in the bush. That same evening, a nobleman visits the palace and the Duchess suffer a 'coup de foudre', and fell desperately in love with him. The servant informs the Duke, that decides to take vengeance on his unfaithful wife.

Second Act: At nightfall, the Duke and the Duchess are alone, in the dining room, and the Duke asks the Duchess to go with him to their bedroom. On the marital bed, there is a corpse, the nobleman's. The Duchess understand his husband is aware of her affair, and bare her chest, waiting for the knife to take her life away.

Very recently, the full opera has been loaded to youtube:


----------



## cjvinthechair (Aug 6, 2012)

Great idea for a thread - the more chance we get to hear about those composing post, say, 1950 the better...& a few threads here have done just that recently.
Glad to have got the chance to investigate Billone - mmmn, not yet, for me, but hey who knows. Delighted with link for Haas Concerto Grosso 1 - thanks ! And just a few of Mr. 'Someguy' s' composers that I'd heard of, but room to improve that.

Have to agree that picking ONE from all the fabulous composers I've learned about in the last 5 years or so is hideously difficult, and not sure I know enough about the pure 'quality' of music to make an informed choice, but after all this waffle I must !
So - Aulis Sallinen...by a very, very short head from ....(deleted - too long to fit on page !).


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2015)

dgee,

I read your post. I agreed with what you said. I "liked" your post.

But then this.



norman bates said:


> yes, I agree, this could be a good thread without the usual namedropping.


I'm sorry, but I have to ask norman: how would you suggest we go about identifying living composers without using their names?

These are all living composers. They are all fine composers. They are all in my collection, and listened to frequently.

Some of them, even, are personal friends. (Three of the dozens. And another three more are people I've met.)

Is that it? That I've gone out into the world and met people? That I have friends? Anyone could have done the same, I assure you.

If I am to be criticized for anything, it should be for being churlish about Ken's threads. Surely he should be able to make threads, no matter how silly I think they are, without me jumping down his throat. Seriously, I need a different hobby. I've had to apologize to him twice recently, once here and once in the south American river thread, but just today I dumped on a thread of his there and here, both.

Anyway, any excuse to talk about living composers is a good excuse. Thank you Ken. I think the "choose one" part of it is ridiculous, but talking about music and musicians is not. (Is that apology number three?)


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

*John Luther Adams*

Why? He's kept himself relevant by producing excellent work every year since 2013.

_2013: Become Ocean
2014: Inuksuit
2015: Wind in High Places_


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

some guy said:


> dgee,
> 
> I read your post. I agreed with what you said. I "liked" your post.
> 
> ...


a list like that is not something to stimulate anyone to listen. I don't like to be rude but to me that it's not championing music: it's about you and your knowledge and your friends. I don't think that anybody asking for a favorite living composer is looking for a huge list of names that it's possible to find on wikipedia or in a ton of sites. A list as long could be (very) useful with a proper introduction to 
those names, at least a mention of your favorite pieces of them, something like that.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Helen Grime. She's the one.


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

Philip Glass. :tiphat:


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

So far, mentions have gone to:

Alma Deutscher
Aulis Sallinen
Esa-Pekka Salonen
Georg Friedeerich Haas
Gyorgy Kurtag
Helen Grime
John Luther Adams
Kaija Saariaho
Philip Glass
Pierluigi Billone
Salvatore Sciarrino
Sofia Gubaidulina
Tristan Murail

Only Sciarrino has two mentions.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

ArtMusic said:


> *Alma Deutscher*, at such a young age, already has UNICEF behind her, or rather doing good work for charity and music in general.


Not enough output -- hasn't written enough yet -- for a thread dedicated to a one year's survey of a composer. Pure and Simple.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

ArtMusic said:


> *Alma Deutscher*, at such a young age, already has UNICEF behind her, or rather doing good work for charity and music in general.


HELL NO!-Biatch be thinkin' she _all that_.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

PetrB said:


> Not enough output -- hasn't written enough yet -- for a thread dedicated to a one year's survey of a composer. Pure and Simple.


I don't have a problem supporting Alma Deustcher, some do, but I don't. Do you?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I don't see how anybody is "supporting" anybody here, just sayin' whose music they like. I also don't quite see how anybody can be criticized for their choice, but of course there are always one or two people....


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

ArtMusic said:


> I don't have a problem supporting Alma Deustcher, some do, but I don't. Do you?


Without even going in the direction of any discussion on the kind of music she has written to date, _there is just not a large enough body of work to consider this very young composer for this category._ More has to be composed by Ms. Deutscher, in any style, just lots more, before their can be anything called "a body of work." It is that cut and dried.

Find a composer whose music you like and whose music you think would be good to nominate as composer of the year -- just think of one who has written more than a tiny handful of works. I.e. this is not 'about' your choice of Deutscher at all, more a matter of 'bulk of work done.'

It is a matter of the criterion, "Not enough work yet done," not about the music. She's just not tall enough to ride this ride yet ;-)


----------



## omega (Mar 13, 2014)

*Kaija Saariaho *

fifteen


----------



## omega (Mar 13, 2014)

(or Pierre Boulez. Retired, but still alive  )


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2015)

Should I have posted links methinks...

https://m.youtube.com/?gl=GB&hl=en-GB#/watch?v=ekTnQdFnXeo






(hope the links work)

The second is Gyorgy and Marta, his wife.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Having now listened to some works by living composers thanks to TC members, I would like to second Philip Glass.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Still 13 composers on the list, but now three have been put forward twice.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2015)

KenOC said:


> Still 13 composers on the list, but now three have been put forward twice.


But Ken. There were 108 on my list alone. Though because I did not do what no one else has done, either, I was chastised for not doing it.

But I digress. Surely there should be 121 composers on the list.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2015)

But the OP asked for ONE, not a list.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

I also consider Beethoven the greatest composer but that does not mean that I think that anyone who does not sound like Beethoven is a zero.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

dogen said:


> But the OP asked for ONE, not a list.


Well, 108 has a one in it, at least.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

Is this really necessary? I get it if a newbie started this thread but a long time veteran? Ken, do I really need to provide to you for the umpteenth time a list of my favorite contemporary composers? How many times do you have to see it?

Note: My apologizes. Just seeing such an OP again from a veteran member made me snap.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

arpeggio said:


> Is this really necessary? I get it if a newbie started this thread but a long time veteran? Ken, do I really need to provide to you for the umpteenth time a list of my favorite contemporary composers? How many time do you have to see it?


He's just checking to see if you are really you!


----------



## Jobis (Jun 13, 2013)

Another vote for Sciarrino.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2015)

dogen said:


> But the OP asked for ONE, not a list.


You're right. And if one were to ask me which of my three sons is my favorite, I would be equally unable or unwilling to choose just one. Over thirty people on my list are friends, have become friends because I've gone to their concerts and hung out with them. I'm supposed to choose just one of those as the best? That's just not gonna happen. Hence my premise questioning list.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2015)

So aren't the parameters of a new thread to be determined by the thread starter?


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

A couple of comments:

Ken: It's your thread and you asked for one composer. There's no problem with that. It also makes your job much easier. I might worry that too few composers will get more than one or two mentions. Maybe if people suggested 10, the results would be clearer? But again, it's your thread. I might want to suggest Boulez if a lifetime achievement sense counts. if not, how about John Coolidge Adams (just for fun - no idea about greatest).

arpeggio: Those of us who have been here for awhile see many of the same threads. We sometimes forget that there are plenty of new members who want to see those "old" threads. More importantly, I think it's fine to keep pushing threads with contemporary composers or works. I've been listening primarily to modern/contemporary music for the past 2+ years , and I still feel I have little knowledge of the landscape. I think many others could also benefit from repetition. Sometimes it takes seeing a composer mentioned for the 3rd or 4th time for that name to sink in.

PetrB: I think it's fine for ArtMusic to nominate Deutscher. She's a living composer and should qualify. I think you and I both know that Deutscher will not do well in whatever selection process is used.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

mmsbls said:


> Ken: It's your thread and you asked for one composer. There's no problem with that. It also makes your job much easier. I might worry that too few composers will get more than one or two mentions.


Actually I think it's interesting that the results are so scattered. That's a sort of "finding" in itself. Anyway, I have no plans to convert the results into a poll, but somebody else can if they're interested.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Well, some interesting results. 17 people put forward names for the "2015 Living Composer of the Year." There was certainly no consensus; 13 composers were named. But there is a winner, since one composer was mentioned most often. Here's the list, including the number of times each composer was named.

Alma Deutscher (1)
Aulis Sallinen (1)
Esa-Pekka Salonen (1)
Georg Friedeerich Haas (1)
Gyorgy Kurtag (1)
Helen Grime (1)
John Luther Adams (1)
Kaija Saariaho (2)
Philip Glass (2)
Pierluigi Billone (1)
Salvatore Sciarrino (3)
Sofia Gubaidulina (1)
Tristan Murail (1)

So, the 2015 Living Composer of the Year is -- Salvatore Sciarrino.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

But Ken, you didn't count the votes of those of us who didn't vote! How is that fair?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Nereffid said:


> But Ken, you didn't count the votes of those of us who didn't vote! How is that fair?


Curses! You saw right through my clever ruse.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

With hesitation, Nørgård. 
More many-facetted than perhaps realized, from late-Sibelius-like youth to ... almost everything, and a lot of contemporary subjects, spiritually, psychologically, politically etc., dealt with. 
But: with hesitation.


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

I really love John Adams, Wolfgang Rihm, and Einojuhani Rautavaara. I think I'm going to somewhat arbitrarily pick: 

WOLFGANG RIHM

as my official vote!


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Bearing in mind I've barely heard 1/1000 of contemporary works, we're all probably in different berths of the same boat.

I'm going to second Blancrocher's nomination of *Esa-Pekka Salonen* and for the same reasons. I believe he was mentioned in someone's short list too, so that could be three votes for Salonen, if I'm remembering correctly. My favorite work of his so far is "Wing on Wing."


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Hands down, Wolfgang Rihm. Look at the immensity of his quality output, too!


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

I'm only familiar with 1% of 1% of the living composers! but my vote goes for John Adams of Nixon in China fame


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

I know you only get one vote, but if I were to vote for 5:

1. John Adams
2. Thomas Ades
3. Einojuhan Rautavaara
4. Maxwell Davies
5. Wolfgang Rihm


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

I always have a new answer for this question, but presently it's Wolfgang Rihm. The quality of his output is very high and he's one of the very few prolific (400+ works!) contemporary composers.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2015)

I can't pick one, but I like these:

1. Wolfgang Rihm
2. Magnus Lindberg
3. Lera Auerbach
4. Esa-Pekka Salonen
5. Krysztof Penderecki


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

Do we have to choose just _one_?
Adès, then.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

From an American nationalist point of view, and ignoring both the modernists and the strict minimalists:

- John Adams (who goes first)
- Christopher Rouse
- Jay Aaron Kernis

Apologies to Michael Torke!


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

I don't think he's been mentioned yet, so I'll go with Brian Ferneyhough.

His music is innovative and nearly unplayable, but it has a sort of primal energy that, ironically, is very simple. Performers have to get to know his music _very_ well, so they had better like it. I'm glad I don't have to play it; that's probably part of the reason I enjoy it so much.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

If a lifetime's work is the criteria then I think that Peter Maxwell Davies is equally deserving.
If nearly unplayable is a criteria then I suspect that there are plenty who are not only unplayable but unplayed :lol:
But for someone whose work is both playable and played and whose first opera is to be premiered later this year, I vote for Jennifer Higdon. I suspect that her works have been heard by more people in more major concert halls than many of the others put together. Accessibility and popularity should count for something. </rant> 

BTW - Isn't it a bit early in the year to be talking about a 2015 composer of the year?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Wrong thread! :lol::lol:


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

Becca said:


> BTW - Isn't it a bit early in the year to be talking about a 2015 composer of the year?


They're probably talking about choosing a composer to focus on for the year. Which, considering we're a quarter of the way into said year, we should probably get a move on with choosing one.


----------



## Pierrot Lunaire (Dec 16, 2010)

I'm gonna have to go with good ol' Gubaidulina. Until Kurtag releases _Fin de partie_, at least.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

some guy said:


> I'm surprised there's not more criticism of the whole premise.
> 
> One? I can name dozens* of living composers, all of them fine, all of them worth listening to.
> 
> One? One hundred, maybe(...)


I think the point was to name one or a few of your favourites, write something about it and if possible provide links/recommend recordings. Name dropping alone is less useful.


----------



## PeterFromLA (Jul 22, 2011)

I'll second Gyorgy Kurtag.

Honorable mentions to: 

Valentin Silvestrov
Steve Reich
Kaija Saariaho
Pascal Dusapin

(Though if this were really for 2015, and not 2016, I'd have voted for Pierre Boulez over Kurtag.)


----------

